# Looking for work 2007-2008



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Looking for sub-contractor work for this upcomming season. Or willing to look at possibly driving your truck or other piece of equipment. Have 20 years of snow experience also heavy equipment experience pushing and loading loading trucks. Have CDL A also. Live in S.E. Michigan but am willing to look at any place for work. Let me know


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Keith_480231;399665 said:


> Looking for sub-contractor work for this upcomming season. Or willing to look at possibly driving your truck or other piece of equipment. Have 20 years of snow experience also heavy equipment experience pushing and loading loading trucks. Have CDL A also. Live in S.E. Michigan but am willing to look at any place for work. Let me know


What part of town are you in??

email if you like [email protected]


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Live near New Baltimore which is a little bit north of Mt.Clemens. My Zip is 48023. I can accomodate what ever your needs are. Please let me know.:waving:


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Keith_480231;400029 said:


> Live near New Baltimore which is a little bit north of Mt.Clemens. My Zip is 48023. I can accomodate what ever your needs are. Please let me know.:waving:


I'd like to talk to you, can I get your email address?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

[email protected]. Any time, thanks !!!:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Bump Bump Bump:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

:salute: Anyone else looking for those "couple" of places to finish route?:salute:


----------

